# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  angleiten mit/ohne trapez

## novize

hallo!
ist das normal, dass das angleiten ohne trapez leichter ist? mir gehts es so, dass ich mich beim abfallen dann irgendwie "freier" wie ein ffchen an den gabelbaum hngen kann und mein hintern schon fast im wasser hngt; mit trapez hng ich irgendwie wie ein steifer sack einfach nur nach hinten und komm nicht richtig auf raumwind. eigentlich sollte das trapez ja eine erleichterung sein, also denke ich, dass ich irgendwas falsch mache. hat jemand hnliche erfahrungen als aufsteiger gemacht oder tips? danke schon mal

----------


## Amerigo

Beim reinen Angleiten/Anpumpen kann das schon sein, ja. Sobald das Brett dann aber wirklich ins Rutschen kommt, geht nichts mehr ohne Trapez, weil du dann das Gewicht nicht mehr ausreichend ber den Mastfuss aufs Brett bringen kannst. Es wird dann anluven, die Nase heben, aus dem Gleiten kommen, oder dir fallen schlicht die Arme ab.

Gruss

David

----------


## mac_attack

Hallo Novize,
genau so ging es mir auch! angleiten ohne trapez ging super, da konnte man sich schn an die gabel hngen. aber es wird total instabil sobald du im gleiten bist, weil du das Segel einfach nicht ruhig halten kannst. also auf jeden fall mit trapez!

Gru Tim

----------


## novize

hallo Amerigo und mac,
das erklrt meine tendenz zum anluven im gleiten. mit dem unruhigen segel konnte ich so noch gar nicht in worte fassen, aber wenn ich drber nachdenke, ist es so...ich muss stndig irgendwie korrigieren.
wie kommt ihr denn im trapez auf raumwind?

----------


## Amerigo

> hallo Amerigo und mac,
> das erklrt meine tendenz zum anluven im gleiten. mit dem unruhigen segel konnte ich so noch gar nicht in worte fassen, aber wenn ich drber nachdenke, ist es so...ich muss stndig irgendwie korrigieren.
> wie kommt ihr denn im trapez auf raumwind?



Anluven im Gleiten kommt zu 99% davon, dass du zuviel Gewicht auf dem hinteren Fuss hast. Andere Mglichkeit wre: Mastfuss zu weit vorne.

Unruhiges Segel: Vermutlich sind die Tampen nicht am richtigen Ort. Oder du bist schlicht noch zu unerfahren, da korrigiert man dauernd, das legt sich mit der Zeit. Je mehr du das bst, desto weniger korrigierst du mit den Armen.

Raumwind: .... einfach durch Boardsteuerung mit den Fssen, also Hacken hoch und schon fllt das ab.

Einfach noch mehr ben, du bist da schon auf dem richtigen Weg. Hrt sich fr mich wie die ganz normalen Schritte an.

Liebe Grsse

David

----------


## peterkesten

Ging mir genauso, bin selbst noch nicht (wirklich viel) weiter. Diesen Sommer hab ich aber ein paar Fortschritte in dieser Hinsicht gemacht. Und das lag daran:

1. Trapeztampen nach hinten! (Hinterer ca. auf 1/3 der Gabellnge des Segels gemessen von der Mastkante, vorderer 1 Handbreit weiter vorne). NICHT so einstellen, dass der Zug auf der vorderen Hand gleich dem auf der hinteren Hand ist. Sondern: Der Zug auf der vorderen Hand ist strker, zumindest bei Leichtwind. Bei strkerem Wind wirds dann ausgeglichen.

2. Nicht nach HINTEN lehnen im Trapez, sondern nach UNTEN sacken lassen (eigentlich hnlich deiner "ffchen-Beschreibung"), Segel weit nach vorne schieben bis der Mast so aufrecht wie mglich steht.

Beides findest Du brigens auf den Seiten von Guy Cribb (www.guycribb.com) gut beschrieben. Da kannst Du Dir jede Menge Anleitungsseiten als pdf downloaden, die er mal in UK Windsurf-Magazinen verffentlich hat.

Ich wei, viele werden jetzt widersprechen, gerade das mit den Tampen-Positionen ist wohl ein beliebtes Streitthema. Aber ich hab es "unbelastet durch vorherige Gleit/Trapezerfolge" relativ bald ausprobiert und es war echt eine Hilfe.

Gru, Peter

----------


## novize

hallo peter,

ich denke, punkt 2 deiner erklrung knnte der knackpunkt sein. denn das nach unten sacken lassen, gelingt mir im trapez berhaupt nicht, wodurch sich automatisch die nach hinten methoder ergibt. leider leide ich unter chronischem zeitmangel, aber das wird meine nchste bung sein

----------


## Amerigo

> denn das nach unten sacken lassen, gelingt mir im trapez berhaupt nicht,



Stell den Gabelbaum hher, dann klappt das automatisch. Und lass dich nicht "sacken", Krperspannung ist sehr wichtig. Als Bild (nach unten) ist es ja schon gut, aber "sacken" ist nicht, was du willst.

Gruss

David

----------


## peterkesten

> Stell den Gabelbaum hher, dann klappt das automatisch. Und lass dich nicht "sacken", Krperspannung ist sehr wichtig. Als Bild (nach unten) ist es ja schon gut, aber "sacken" ist nicht, was du willst.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> David



Hi David,

hast recht. Einmal "unten angekommen" muss Krperspannung natrlich unbedingt sein, aber fr den Weg runter ist das Bild des "nassen Sacks" gar nicht so verkehrt...

Und Gabelbaumhhe ist natrlich auch sehr wichtig. Schulterhhe (aufm Wasser, nicht an Land  ohne Mastfass) hat sich bei mir als geeignet erwiesen.

Gru, Peter

----------


## Der Freerider

> 1. Trapeztampen nach hinten! (Hinterer ca. auf 1/3 der Gabellnge des Segels gemessen von der Mastkante, vorderer 1 Handbreit weiter vorne). NICHT so einstellen, dass der Zug auf der vorderen Hand gleich dem auf der hinteren Hand ist. Sondern: Der Zug auf der vorderen Hand ist strker, zumindest bei Leichtwind. Bei strkerem Wind wirds dann ausgeglichen.
> 
> Gru, Peter



Ich denke das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen:
Bessere Mglichkeit: 
stell dich mit deinem Rigg an Land in den Wind und suche den Punkt an dem du dein Rigg mit einer Hand halten kannst.Genau hier hin kommen nun die Tampen, je nach Vorliebe nah beieinander oder auch weiter auseinander, nur dann bitte so, dass der Druckpunkt in der Mitte liegt  :Wink: 
Mfg,
Matze

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wenn das unten legen nicht klappt brauchst du vielleicht lngere Trapeztampen, dann muss man automatisch mehr in die Hocke gehen

----------


## novize

hallo chris,
daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, da ich entgegen der oben mal geuerten vermutung den gabelbaum sogar relativ hoch eingestellt hab.

brigens ist die windreiche woche aus zeitmangel ungenutzt an mir vorbei gerauscht. undankbares hobby haben wir uns da gesucht. 

danke fr alle antworten

----------

